
Guaranteed basic income emerges as top policy priority for Liberal MPs - deegles
https://globalnews.ca/news/7330929/liberal-caucus-guaranteed-income/
======
captainredbeard
What will happen to prices of scarce resources (e.g. single family homes) when
everyone's spending power goes up by the same amount?

~~~
rdsnsca
Nothing as foreign buyers is the engine driving that bubble. It would take
outlawing foreign buyers to burst that bubble.

~~~
captainredbeard
Maybe for Vancouver and San Francisco but not for the majority of other
cities. Let's examine rent purely, then, since I imagine UBI isn't making a
big difference for home purchases.

